# Muether on Van Til: A Review (pt 2)



## R. Scott Clark (Apr 11, 2008)

On the HB


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Apr 11, 2008)

> Cornelius Van Til He made a great and important contribution to the defense of the faith, chiefly by defending it in a way that is consistent with the faith itself. Many other approaches to defending the faith don’t really defend the Christian, Trinitarian faith. Other approaches attempt to defend Christianity by trying to make it seem reasonable or probable modern autonomous man. Van Til defended Christianity come to its own. He defended the Reformed faith and he did it as a Christian.



That is about as good a definition of Presuppositioanl Apologetics as you could find. Thanks for this review.


----------



## Guido's Brother (Apr 11, 2008)

I just posted my review on my blog. Very good book.


----------

